# Leboncoin



## Jimi55

I am trying to register on Leboncoin but don’t have a French mobile number (I live in N. Ireland) does any know a way around this? Can I get a French SIM card and use it here? Thanks.


----------



## EuroTrash

Just a warning, before you potentially go to the trouble of getting a French sim card just for this, because even if you are able to register you may have problems actually using the site to place/respond to ads. Unless Leboncoin's security has got more sophisticated recently, one of the methods it used to use to combat fraud/money laundering was to block users that it identified as being located outside France, so as well as the phone number it also checked your VPN.


----------



## bdelancy

Thanks for your question Jimi55. I have often had the same problem when trying to enter my US mobile number on French websites. I will probably just get a cheap phone and a French SIM card just for that purpose unless someone else on this board has a better idea.


----------



## Jimi55

Thanks for the replies. I was hoping to register so I could reply to some property for sale ads. I might try getting a SIM card from France and see how it goes.


----------



## maarty

Jimi55 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I was hoping to register so I could reply to some property for sale ads. I might try getting a SIM card from France and see how it goes.


Hi, I too am in the process of trying to register on Leboncoin.fr and am going through the same rigmarole. I just wanted to point out that ordering a France enabled SIM to a 3rd party country might encounter problems of initial activation if out of France's mobile network. I'm not sure but have read that elsewhere.


----------



## Jimi55

maarty said:


> Hi, I too am in the process of trying to register on Leboncoin.fr and am going through the same rigmarole. I just wanted to point out that ordering a France enabled SIM to a 3rd party country might encounter problems of initial activation if out of France's mobile network. I'm not sure but have read that elsewhere.


Thanks Maarty, I wondered about that too. I am going over to France this month and will just get a SIM card and register it there.


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

If they are playing silly ******s, why bother? Lots of ads have a phone number to contact and you can always look up the "immo" site of the agency which is alongside the ad.


----------



## Jimi55

Thanks, I was hoping to register on the site and save some of the adverts to review later.


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

Jimi55 said:


> Thanks, I was hoping to register on the site and save some of the adverts to review later.


I just bookmark the ones I like. If they're gone when I return to them, I just delete them.

I'm not yet ready to start giving my details to immo people.


----------



## Jimi55

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> I just bookmark the ones I like. If they're gone when I return to them, I just delete them.
> 
> I'm not yet ready to start giving my details to immo people.


Thanks, that’s a better idea - and no cost involved. 👍


----------



## gprit

I use Leboncoin regularly to sell item stored in my attic! I didn't give a phone number.
I generally have no problems using it. The only thing I have found is that if one uses an ad-blocker on your browser it does not load the site, because there are popups. 
This applies to my Firefox and Chrome browsers. I use Opera browser for this site.


----------



## Jimi55

gprit said:


> I use Leboncoin regularly to sell item stored in my attic! I didn't give a phone number.
> I generally have no problems using it. The only thing I have found is that if one uses an ad-blocker on your browser it does not load the site, because there are popups.
> This applies to my Firefox and Chrome browsers. I use Opera browser for this site.


Maybe the site has changed, it won’t let me set up an account without giving a mobile number.


----------



## gprit

I use Leboncoin regularly to sell item stored in my attic! I didn't give a phone number.
I generally have no problems using it. The only thing I have found is that if one uses an ad-blocker on your browser it does not load the site, because there are popups. 
This applies to my Firefox and Chrome browsers. I use Opera browser for this site.


----------



## gprit

Maybe it has....my account has been open a few years.
When companies insist on a phone number I just enter the requisite number of digits......or in some cases use the number from their own website. They don't send anything to it....unless One Time Passwords have to be used....which is another story.....


----------



## Jimi55

gprit said:


> Maybe it has....my account has been open a few years.
> When companies insist on a phone number I just enter the requisite number of digits......or in some cases use the number from their own website. They don't send anything to it....unless One Time Passwords have to be used....which is another story.....


Yes, they are texting a code that I have to input on the website to “verify“ my phone number 🙄


----------



## gprit

Not sure how old this link is....but says verification is by email:
Quickly create an account on leboncoin - MeTimeTech
maybe you have to contact them ...
Contacter Leboncoin: numéro gratuit, contacts service client et réclamations

Hope this helps....


----------



## Jimi55

gprit said:


> Not sure how old this link is....but says verification is by email:
> Quickly create an account on leboncoin - MeTimeTech
> maybe you have to contact them ...
> Contacter Leboncoin: numéro gratuit, contacts service client et réclamations
> 
> Hope this helps....


Thanks, I gave it a try but the site is still asking for a phone number. It won’t accept anything other than a French number.


----------



## ccm47

OP have you tried to change the flag on that screenshot? If you can change it then you can use you own number.

I tried to get to the screen to try for myself but promptly got sent a code by email. I used my software testing email address despite my never having used Leboncoin to buy or sell from this device. 

Another thought is could you set up another email account which is non-country specific e.g. gmail.com not gmail.co.uk then the email link might work for you especially if you used a VPN to fool the software onto thinking you are in France.


----------



## Bevdeforges

They have a customer service number for those outside of France. Perhaps someone there can help you:
*Comment contacter le service client Leboncoin depuis l'étranger ?*
Si vous êtes hors de France,à l'étranger, vous pouvez contacter le service client au +33140066150, appel facturé au prix d'une communication vers la France métropolitaine. Pour connaitre ce tarif, regardez le SMS reçu lors du passage de la frontière. Attention au décalage horaire par rapport aux horaires d'ouverture du service client !


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

Bevdeforges said:


> They have a customer service number for those outside of France. Perhaps someone there can help you:
> *Comment contacter le service client Leboncoin depuis l'étranger ?*
> Si vous êtes hors de France,à l'étranger, vous pouvez contacter le service client au +33140066150, appel facturé au prix d'une communication vers la France métropolitaine. Pour connaitre ce tarif, regardez le SMS reçu lors du passage de la frontière. Attention au décalage horaire par rapport aux horaires d'ouverture du service client !


Sounds like it's aimed at French residents travelling abroad.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> Sounds like it's aimed at French residents travelling abroad.


Perhaps, but at least you can ask the question (in French, of course). I get the feeling that Leboncoin is intended for French residents, as the owner is Norwegian or something like that and the owner company may have other small ad services in other countries. 

I know I have been looking at one of those "sell stuff online" sites that does allow you to sell to a few other countries in Europe - however they don't include the UK and they have (or appear to have) specific arrangements for cross-border transactions. Another one of those businesses I think would be interesting to learn the inside workings of.


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

Bevdeforges said:


> Perhaps, but at least you can ask the question (in French, of course). I get the feeling that Leboncoin is intended for French residents, as the owner is Norwegian or something like that and the owner company may have other small ad services in other countries.
> 
> I know I have been looking at one of those "sell stuff online" sites that does allow you to sell to a few other countries in Europe - however they don't include the UK and they have (or appear to have) specific arrangements for cross-border transactions. Another one of those businesses I think would be interesting to learn the inside workings of.


I think the issue is that Le Bon Coin is a general sales site and not a specialist "immo" site.


----------



## BackinFrance

And estate agents who advertise on it also advertise elsewhere. In fact the estate agent ads on leboncoin are usually done via a link to their immo site.


----------



## dpodwaln

Just like others, I have trouble using this portal due to phone number verification. I jus wonder i can ask someone for the phone number from leboncoin... /caravaning/2162985857.htm. I'm desperate to buy this caravan but can't get in touch.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Better to send that sort of thing via PM (or "Conversations" as it's called in this forum software). Since I see the intended recipient has gotten the info, I'm going to delete the two posts that cite the contact.


----------



## Poloss

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> If they are playing silly ******s, why bother? Lots of ads have a phone number to contact and you can always look up the "immo" site of the agency which is alongside the ad.


Property ads left aside, less and less sellers on LBC give their phone number anyway which annoys me because haggling over the phone was always good fun and helped get the feel of wether the seller was spinning yarns or really proposing a bargain


----------



## John leBreton

I am resident in France and have a Boncoin account which I have used to buy and to sell.
Boncoin now asks for a mobile number but there is no mobile signal here.
I have offered them both email and landline number, but they insist I must have a mobile number.
So I and others in the same situation can no longer use Boncoin.
Life easier in the digital age? Hahaha


----------



## Befuddled

I am in the same position as regards lack of network signal at home. As more and more entities want to send a security code to a mobile life becomes more difficult. I have absolutely no need for a mobile phone anyway because I use a PC at home for my online banking and purchases. It is an uphill battle getting banks, etc. to send a code by email or landline.


----------



## LFBEUSTON

Have used LeBoncoin several times and have been satisfied, more or less. One occasion when they refused my ad after taking my money left a bit of a 'bad taste' It took several exchanges before I was reimbursed. They came out with some nonsense as to why they didn't reimburse but eventually agreed to pay. I'm a little wary now !!


----------



## Lalla

Jimi55 said:


> Thanks, that’s a better idea - and no cost involved. 👍


I've been tracking various properties from here in the UK and like to paste urls from Le Boncoin and Bienici into a text file, as I like to make notes and give them a star rating 👍


----------



## effendi

I got a French - ORANGE - pre-paid sim card off @mazon USA a couple of months ago. I could not register it until I plonked it in my phone in Europe though.


----------



## Nunthewiser

Befuddled said:


> I am in the same position as regards lack of network signal at home. As more and more entities want to send a security code to a mobile life becomes more difficult. I have absolutely no need for a mobile phone anyway because I use a PC at home for my online banking and purchases. It is an uphill battle getting banks, etc. to send a code by email or landline.


You just need a number for initial setup. Once you have an established profile you can turn off the 2FA, so initialize it where you have a good signal.


----------

